# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ويش حلمك البارحه

## حساسه بزياده

اليوم قاعده من غبشه >>>الساعه ثمان ونصف الغبشه
قلت ماليي إلا أكتب موضوع للمنتدى 

قال الله تعالى :{قَالُواْ أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلاَمٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَأْوِيلِ الأَحْلاَمِ بِعَالِمِينَ}
الأحلام كما يقول المدرسي على ثلاثة أقسام :
1. إخبار بالمستقبل
2. آثار الماضي
3. أضغاث (لا تأويل لها)


لما تحلموا بالليل ماهو تأثير الأحلام عليكم وماهي ردة فعلكم بالنسبة للحلم تصدقوه لو ماتهتموا به 
لوشفت كابوس بالليل هل يؤثر عليك وتظل ترتعب طوال يومك


بالنسبة ليي أن أؤمن بالنقاط الثلات 
فبعض الأحلام أقول هذي شكلها نبؤه يعني مستقبليه فأظل أفكر فيها وأحاول إني أفسرها ولامو أي تفسير لازم يكون تفسير يرضيني 
وبعض الأحلام أعتبره مهما كان مثل فيلم أشاهده بالليل فيمكن أفكر به في النهار ويظل بمخيلتي لاكن أقول هو حلم وراح يعني أهمش الحلم بحيث لايؤثرعلى حياتي 


أذكر ليكم حلم كان تنبأ وانتظرته وتحقق
مره حلمت كأن جماعه قاعدين يأكلون حلوى قعدت آكل وياهم إلآوحده تقول ليي:إنتين إسبوع الجاي بجي لش حلوى أحسن من هادي ظليت أنتظر ولأن الحلم كان يوم الجمعه للجمعه وانقضى اليوم ولاجآني شي ولاصار شي قلت إيه أضغاث أحلام وأني متعبه روحي طول الإسبوع أنتظر 
ولاتالي الليل إلهي أختي تقول ليي تروحي ويانا إيران 
وقبر بطوس يالها من مصيبة ألحت على الأحشاء بالزفرات
إلى الحشر حتى يبعث الله قائم يفرج عنا الهم والكربات

في ذيك اللحظه حسيت إن الأرض مو شايلتني من الفرحه وكأني أسمع الأبيات السابقه وهي تنشد لما تظهر كرامه من معاجز الإمام الرضا في برنامج الفائزون بالشفاء >>أتابعه وأني أبكي لتحقيق أملي 
وصار قلبي يصفق وأسناني تصطك وكان العشاء قدامي وعفته من الفرح
وأني موعارفه ويش أرد عليها لأني كنت خلاص روحي طايره هناك
في ذيك الليله ظليت أفكر وصليت لله شكرا
وطبعا في هالحاله مستحيل النوم

نسأل الله العودثم العود

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلمووو على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الأخت منى قلبي أسعدني تنويرك موضوعي المتواضع

----------


## كبرياء

*يسـلموو على الطرح الحلووو ...,* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ....* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*كبريآء ...~*

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي حساسه بزياده
يسلمووو طرح حلوو يعطيك العاافيه 
والاحلام بعضها تتمنينه يكوون حقيقه من كثر ما يملئ قلبك 
بالسعاده ،،
ونتمنى للجميع احلام سعيده ومفرحه وتتحقق بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين 
موفقه يالغلا

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

شكرا لكِ أختي على الموضوع الرائع 
بالمناسبة أنتي فتحتي عيوني على كلام  المدرسي و أنا من ناحيتي أحب الأحلام و تأويلها و دائما أبحث عنها 
و شكرا مرة ثانية عالموضوع....

----------


## شواطئ شوق

يالله مازالت روحي 
متعلقة عند ضامن الجنان 
رزقناالله وياكم العودوالوصول 
في العاجل القريب 
بحق المصطفى الحبيب 
والحسين الغريب 
والبعيد يصبح قريب 
جزاك الله ألف خير 
على هذا الطرح 
موفقة بعون لله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *يسـلموو على الطرح الحلووو ...,* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ....* 
> *لآعدمـ ...*  
> *كبريآء ...~*



مشكوره على هذه الطله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> حبيبتي حساسه بزياده
> 
> يسلمووو طرح حلوو يعطيك العاافيه 
> والاحلام بعضها تتمنينه يكوون حقيقه من كثر ما يملئ قلبك 
> بالسعاده ،،
> ونتمنى للجميع احلام سعيده ومفرحه وتتحقق بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين  
> موفقه يالغلا





أسعدني مرورك الكريم وتفاعلك معي في الموضوع وهي الغايه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> شكرا لكِ أختي على الموضوع الرائع 
> بالمناسبة أنتي فتحتي عيوني على كلام المدرسي و أنا من ناحيتي أحب الأحلام و تأويلها و دائما أبحث عنها 
> و شكرا مرة ثانية عالموضوع....



العفو أخي 
اللي لاحظته إن مافي موضوع عن الأحلام ولذلك طرحت هذا البحث البسيط طمعاً في المشاركه وإبداء الآراء 
لكن توقعت تفاعل أكثر مع الموضوع

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> يالله مازالت روحي 
> متعلقة عند ضامن الجنان 
> رزقناالله وياكم العودوالوصول 
> في العاجل القريب 
> بحق المصطفى الحبيب 
> والحسين الغريب 
> والبعيد يصبح قريب 
> جزاك الله ألف خير 
> على هذا الطرح 
> موفقة بعون لله



يــــــــــــــــــــالـــــــــــــــــــلـــــــ  ــــــــــــــه
مع إني زرت مرتين شهر وما شبعت منه
إنشاء الله نعود احنا وياكم 
ونفوز بشفاعته سيدي يا شمس الشموش

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_ 
_رزقناااا الله واياكم في الذنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم_
__
_بنتظار جديدكــــ دوووووووووومــ_
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> _اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_ 
> 
> _رزقناااا الله واياكم في الذنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم_
> __
> _بنتظار جديدكــــ دوووووووووومــ_ 
> _تحياتي الحارهـ_




أسعدني ردك العطر وشذآه في صفحتي المتواضعه

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد
يسلموووووو خيه على طرح الحلو
جعلنا وإياكم من الذين يشفع لهم الإمام عليه السلام 
يوم لا ينفع مال ولا ولد ,,,,,
موفقيين 
تحياتي

----------


## أموله

●●●
 
يسلموو على الطـرحـ ""


●●●

----------


## اميرة البنات

"يسلموو ع الطرحـ "

                               يعطيكـ ربي الفـ عافيهـ "" 
تحيـــــــــــاتيـ 

أميرهـ البنات""

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مشكوره على الطله البهيه

----------


## احلى توته

يسلمــــــــــــــــــو  ... موضوع رائع ..
يع ــيك العافيـــه ...
تحيـــــــ توتــه ــــــاتي 
....

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الله يسلمش غناتي
 طلتش الأروع

----------

